
You Have 3 Choices in Every Situation – One of Them Is Always Wrong - Pennieblog
https://medium.com/swlh/you-have-3-choices-in-every-situation-one-of-them-is-always-wrong-b15746ce6e0a
======
NotPaidToPost
Resisting is a perfectly valid choice.

But the key is that before resisting you need to decide what you want to
achieve, what will be the cost, and whether it is worth it.

The fact is that in some situations (but not all) it is pointless to resist
because you won't be able to succeed and might get burnt in the process.

~~~
Pennieblog
Interesting viewpoint. I suppose it depends on the context, but what I'm
trying to get at here is resisting reality, as in what has already occurred.
For me that is always pointless, for the simple fact, it already is, but I
feel you're talking about resistance from something future-oriented, and yes,
I get that. Thanks for the comments. Always love hearing other viewpoints.

